# Composers who work with assistants, a few questions for you...



## Thomas Field (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello everyone! I wonder if any of you who work with an assistant or assistants have any thoughts on these questions:

1. Have you been finding enough work during the pandemic to still require you to work with assistants?
2. Have you been working with those assistants remotely/how has the pandemic changed the way you work with them?
3. Does anyone need a keen assistant who loves Doctor Who and is named Thomas Field?

Thank you!


----------



## chillbot (Feb 1, 2021)

Thomas Field said:


> Hello everyone! I wonder if any of you who work with an assistant or assistants have any thoughts on these questions:
> 
> 1. Have you been finding enough work during the pandemic to still require you to work with assistants?
> 2. Have you been working with those assistants remotely/how has the pandemic changed the way you work with them?
> ...


1. No. It's been tough. I'm about to fire mine.
2. Remote work does not replace in-person but it kind of has to do.
3. Best of luck!


----------



## Daryl (Feb 2, 2021)

1. Yes, busier than ever.
2. We've all been remote working for nearly a year. I agree it's not the same as in person, but for some things it is possible. For others, it is not.
3. We have no openings for new staff members at the moment. Where are you based?


----------



## iMovieShout (Feb 2, 2021)

1. Not as busy, but still have some commercial work coming in, but very little film/tv work
2. As already mentioned above, remote work works some of the time except I.T. maintenance. We've scaled right back. Film and TV side of the business is pretty much shelved for now, with just me and a very part time intern assisting. We used to have a DoP, Producers, some retained post-production editors, and a couple of full-time assistants - but that has long gone, since August 2020.
3. No openings for the foreseeable future - probably until August - October time, and really depends on how the industry picks up. Probably looking at early 2022 to be honest.


----------



## Thomas Field (Feb 2, 2021)

chillbot said:


> 1. No. It's been tough. I'm about to fire mine.
> 2. Remote work does not replace in-person but it kind of has to do.
> 3. Best of luck!


Thank you for your thoughts! I'm sorry to hear it's been tough for you, take care


----------



## Thomas Field (Feb 2, 2021)

Daryl said:


> 1. Yes, busier than ever.
> 2. We've all been remote working for nearly a year. I agree it's not the same as in person, but for some things it is possible. For others, it is not.
> 3. We have no openings for new staff members at the moment. Where are you based?


Thanks for your reply Daryl. That's good that you've been keeping busy remote working. May I ask what sort of work you do? I'm based near Cambridge in the UK


----------



## Thomas Field (Feb 2, 2021)

jpb007.uk said:


> 1. Not as busy, but still have some commercial work coming in, but very little film/tv work
> 2. As already mentioned above, remote work works some of the time except I.T. maintenance. We've scaled right back. Film and TV side of the business is pretty much shelved for now, with just me and a very part time intern assisting. We used to have a DoP, Producers, some retained post-production editors, and a couple of full-time assistants - but that has long gone, since August 2020.
> 3. No openings for the foreseeable future - probably until August - October time, and really depends on how the industry picks up. Probably looking at early 2022 to be honest.


Thank you for your reply and your thoughts. It must be really tricky having to change the way you've been working. What sort of projects have you been working on since the pandemic began?


----------



## chillbot (Feb 2, 2021)

Daryl said:


> 1. Yes, busier than ever.


Can I have your work.


----------



## chrisr (Feb 2, 2021)

Thomas Field said:


> I'm based near Cambridge in the UK


Is the correct answer! Well, close enough for Jazz...


----------



## Daryl (Feb 3, 2021)

Thomas Field said:


> Thanks for your reply Daryl. That's good that you've been keeping busy remote working. May I ask what sort of work you do? I'm based near Cambridge in the UK


Have a look at this site to get a better idea.

www.maestromusicuk.com


----------



## Daryl (Feb 3, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Can I have your work.


I'm not sure it's your "thing".


----------



## Thomas Field (Feb 6, 2021)

chrisr said:


> Is the correct answer! Well, close enough for Jazz...


Haha!


----------



## Thomas Field (Feb 6, 2021)

Daryl said:


> Have a look at this site to get a better idea.
> 
> www.maestromusicuk.com


I've just been looking at your website, it looks like you've worked on a fantastic collection of projects! It's great that you offer lots of key services around music production.


----------

